# Aktiver USB-Hub mit Card Reader?



## ToflixGamer (3. März 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich werde mir bald ein Multimediatablet zulegen  und würde daher gerne die Möglichkeit haben, eventuell gemachte Fotos, aber auch Filme vom Stick anschauen kann, eben aber auch von der 2,5 Zoll-Platte. 

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, alles zu vereinen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2018)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Du kaufst Du einen externen Cardreader, die gehen ab 1,50,-e
Kartenlesegeräte mit Bauart: extern Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann kannst Du doch alles machen


----------



## fotoman (3. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.


Vermutlich, weil Du es noch nie versucht hast oder ein Tablet hast, das zufällig alles so macht, wie man es als PC-User erwartet.

Nicht alle Android- oder Win10-Tablets liefern am USB-Port genug Strom, um dort eine ext. USB2/3 Platte zu betreiben (auch keine, die mit <500 ma auskommt, also sonst problemlos am USB2-Port läuft).

Viele Android-Tablets und einige Win 10 Tablets haben nur exakt einen USB-Port. Es ist zwar nicht explizit als Anforderung genannt, aber oft möchte man seine Bilder sichern. Also von Speicherkarte (meist SD oder CF, also halt keine fummeliges MicroSD) direkt auf Stick/Platte kopieren.

Beides geht oft nur, wenn man einen ext. aktiven Hub nutzen kann. Den mag man mobil noch mit Akkupack betreiben. ToflixGamer hätte nun gerne ein Gerät, das den aktiven USB-Hub und einen unbekannten Kartenleser vereint (meine Kameras nutzen CF, SD und XQD).

Ich kenne ein solches Gerät nicht, auch nicht nur mit SD-Slot. Ich habe schon länger gesucht bis ich einen USB3-Hub hatte, der dann, wenn der Port strommäßig nicht überlastet wird, zuverlässig ohne Netzteil funktioniert. Der USB3-Hub von Transcend arbeitet schon nicht mehr ohne Netzteil, wenn ich mehr wie einen USB-Stick anschließe. Der von UGreen kann neben seinem integrierten GBit-Netzwerkport auch noch einen USB-Stick und den WinTV DVB-C Stick per USB3 versorgen.

Als Kartenleser habe ich einen von EC Technology gekauft, da dieser, wie auch der USB-3 HUB von UGreen, ein festes USB3-Kabel hat. Damit kann man mobil das Kabel nicht verlieren und sich auch den überempfindlichen Micro-USB3 Stecker am Hub nicht kaputt machen.

Kombigeräte mit USB-Port, Kartenleser und Stromversorgung kenne ich nur als WLan-"Adapter" zum Kopieren von Bildern mit Handys/Tablets, die vom Hersteller so kastriert sind, dass man eigentlich garnichts daran anschließen darf. Bei all den Geräten muss man aber sehr genau nachforschen, ob sie als USB-Hub zu gebrauchen sind und ob sie auch per USB-Anschluss direkt am PC/Tablet funktionieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2018)

Ich dachte mit schon, dass das Tablet nur einen USB Anschluss hat, die Beschränkung auf 500mA sollte für das gezeigte Geräte reichen, Kartenleser brauchen nicht viel, USB-Sticks auch nicht. Mein Samsung S4 kann das, darum hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass ein Tablet weiter beschränkt ist. Wenn man nur einen USB Anschluss hat, sollte ein einfacher passiver HUB reichen. Externe DVD Laufwerke, HDDs etc sind dann natürlich tabu

Ansonsten reicht es, mit einem Y-Adapter parallel über ein Ladegerät 5V einzuspeisen


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2018)

Du kannst auch deinen Router als Multi Media Zentral einrichten. Sofern du den passenden Router hast.


----------



## fotoman (3. März 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich dachte mit schon, dass das Tablet nur einen USB Anschluss hat, die Beschränkung auf 500mA sollte für das gezeigte Geräte reichen, Kartenleser brauchen nicht viel, USB-Sticks auch nicht.


Es ist für mich nur die Frage, wo man die Bilder dann hinkopiert. Mit Glück hat das Tablet einen gut zugänglichen MicroSDXC-Slot, dann kann man ein paar >= 128GB Karten kaufen und damit arbeiten. Wenn ich dafür, wie bei einigen Handys, erst einmal das halbe Gerät zerlegen nuss, wäre das für mich trotz 400 GB MicroSD-Karten keine Lösung.

Aber vieleicht möchte der TO ja nur seine einzigen Originale anschauen und sortieren, dann genügt ein Kartenleser.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein Samsung S4 kann das, darum hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass ein Tablet weiter beschränkt ist.


Mein Surface Pro 2 kann das am USB 3 Port auch, das ältere Vivotab Note 8 kann am USB2-Port noch nicht einmal meine alte WD 2,5" Platte starten, obwohl sie weniger wie 500 mA benötigt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man nur einen USB Anschluss hat, sollte ein einfacher passiver HUB reichen.


Sollte schon, muss aber nicht. Am Vivotab Note 8 lässt sich an einem uralten passiven USB2-Hub Maus+Tastatur problemlos nutzen, mit dem Transcend USB3-Hub dagegen nur mit Netzteil. Will ich dann (im Hotel) auch noch die CF-Karten meiner DSLR kopieren oder zu Hause von USB-Stick booten, ist endgültig ohne Netzteil am Hub Schluss. Der Kartenleser alleine funktioniert dagegen.

Wenn das ganze sehr oft wirklich mobil mit HDD genutzt werden soll/muss, würde ich über ein Gerät wie das WD My Passport Wireless Pro nachdenken. Dann hat man eine HDD, einen SD-Kartenleseer inkl. Akku. Ob der (zweite) USB-Port aber am Tablet für etwas Sinnvolles zu gebrauchen ist oder ob er nur als Ladeport dienen kann, weiss ich nicht.

Mir genügen mobil einige Speicherkarten (CF für die Kamera und MicroSDXC fürs Tablet als Backup der Bilder oder die Videos im Zug). Zu Hause kommen die Videos vom NAS per WLan.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst auch deinen Router als Multi Media  Zentral einrichten. Sofern du den passenden Router hast.


Das nützt aber nur etwas, sofern das ganze immer nur zu Hause mit guter WLan-Verbindung genutzt werden soll. Im Zug oder Hotel wird es etwas schwierig, darauf zuverlässig und preisgünstig zuzugreifen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Aber vieleicht möchte der TO....


Solange wir keine genauen Informationen zum Tablet und den Datenmengen sowie der verwendeten Geräte haben, ist es alles nichts als Kaffeesatz


----------



## ToflixGamer (4. März 2018)

Hab umgeschwenkt und werde das wohl anders lösen. 

Ich kaufe mir zunächst für mein (zukünftiges) Tablet und für den PC einen normalen Cardreader. 

Stehe nun vor der Wahl zwischen dem CSL Computer All-In-One-Gerät für knapp 12€ beim Versandriesen und dem Transcend-Gerät für etwa 15€.

Kennt ihr eins von beiden? CSL klingt halt gut, weil günstig und viele Anschlüsse (die ich nicht alle brauche), Transcend klingt etwas wertiger und insgesamt schöner. 

Erfahrungen?


----------



## fotoman (4. März 2018)

Ist das CLS-Teil ein EInbaugerät?
CSL - 3,5" All in One USB 3.0 Cardreader + eSATA: Amazon.de: Elektronik
(kostet mehr, ich habe jetzt aber nicht alle 1000000 Suchergebnisse von Google durchgesehen, ob darunter auch ein ext. Lesegerät ist)
Was soll der Dir fürs Tablet bringen? Ob bei dem verlinkten Teil die Kartenleser alle schön per USB3 angebunden sind oder sie wieder gespart haben und nur USB2 nutzen (wie es leider früher oft der Fall war), muss man halt bei Bedarf ermitteln. Den passenden USB3-Stecker auf dem Mainboard hast Du sicherlich.

Erfahrung habe ich mit sowas nicht, für mich sind die alle nichts. Es gibt schon kaum welche, die CF lesen können, mit XQD oder CFast dürfte es keinen einzigen geben. Außderdem lese ich am PC meine Karten viel zu selten aus, da kann ich auch den USB3-Kartenleser von Laptop/Tablet nehmen.

Transcend wird wohl mehr wie einen Kartenleser haben.

Am Ende ist es ja auch die Frage, was Dein Ziel ist. Geld sparen und dabei u.U. auch Geschwindigkeit verzichten. Welche Kartenformate Du auslesen willst, ist auch nicht klar. U.U,. hast Du auch UHS-II Karten oder noch eine ältere Karte mit MemoryStick. Fummelige SD-Karten sind nunmal nicht das einzige Format bei Speichermedien für kameras. Für den Einbau in den PC würde ich mir zwingend einen Leser kaufen, der auch UHS-II beherrscht. Meine nächste Kamera wird das unterstützen.

Ich würde mir, wie oben schon geschrieben, für ein mobiles Gerät keinen USB3-Kartenleser mit abnehmabren Kabel kaufen
Ich habe den hier
EC Technology 3in1 USB 3.0 Kartenleser Ultra Highspeed: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
den kann man bei Bedarf auch einfach am Tablet baumeln lassen ohne Kontaktprobleme zu erwarten.

Selbst der USB3-Hub, der auf meinem PC steht, hat mittlerweile ein festes Kabel. Nachdem ich meinen alten Hub nach knapp 2 Jahren mit Steckerproblemen umtauschen musste, liegt das Austauschgerät nur noch als Ersatz im Schrank.


----------

